# Lost Gopro



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey I just lost my gopro. I was trying to get some aerial footage when I lost it. I last saw it floating away towards south weber. Please let me know if you have found it. I will be wiling to give a reward to the finder. Just send me a pm with any information. Thanks


----------

